# 'Vantablack' - the darkest black invented - BBC



## Alex (27/3/16)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stevape;) (27/3/16)

Really interesting probably another 10 year and a kit will be available at your local hardware.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/3/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Really interesting probably another 10 year and a kit will be available at your local hardware.


To bake the finish in a plasma reactor as in the final step is probably out of the home DIY realm.


----------



## zadiac (28/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> To bake the finish in a plasma reactor as in the final step is probably out of the home DIY realm.



For now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

